# My daughters little dog was killed.



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My heart is acking for my youngest daughter, :smcry: her little dog was killed a few hours ago. :smcry: I was at a birthday party for my husband and didn't hear the cell phone ring. She could hardly talk crying so hard. :smcry: Little Spike a pom, dug his way under the fence and was hit by a car. :smcry: He was alive and they took him to a emergency vet, he lived a hour. :smcry: Now he's at the bridge with Muffy and so many of our babies :smcry: Please remember her in your prayers, her name is Veronica.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww, how sad. :smcry: :smcry: She is in my thoughts, as are everyone who knew the little pup. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh Paula I am so very sorry.I will keep you all in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Paula, i am so sorry to hear about your daughter's dog. :smcry: It just breaks my heart to hear this. Now he's at the bridge with Muffy and all the other doggies. I will keep you all in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh no. I'm so very sorry, Paula. :smcry: 

You, and Veronica, are both in my prayers.

Rest In Peace Little Spike


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - how awful! I am so sorry :smcry: for you and Veronica. :smcry: Rest in peace, Spike, and if you meet Eloise at
the Bridge, please give her a kiss from her Mommy. :smootch:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I'm so sorry-that is just awful :smcry: :smcry: I'll pray for little Veronica and your daughter-she must be absolutely heart broken :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry Paula :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:shocked: omg, I'm so sorry  :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry. rayer:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry. :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

:shocked: I'm so terribly sorry, Paula. You, Veronica and everyone who knew Spike are in our prayers, as well. I'm sure he's being welcomed by all our fallen fluffs at the bridge. Rest in Peace, Little Spike.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh so sad. Just when you think you have all the bases covered for safety. :grouphug: They are so precious to us.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. :smcry:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG that is dreadful, I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so so sorry to come and find this terribly sad news this morning! Prayers are on the way for your daughter and the whole family as I know tragedy such as this affects everyone.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh no, I am very VERY sorry to hear something awful like that happend to the little dog and your daughter and family.
I hope she will get over the loss and feel better soon.

rip little one*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is such sad news........We as Mothers, wish we could take the pain away. I will keep you daughter in my prayers. Be there when she needs you and I hope your heart and your daughter's heart mends soon!!!!!! Rest in peace, little Spike!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How sad! Very devastating news. :grouphug: 
I'll be thinking of your daughter and your family at this sad time.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, Paula!!! I can't believe it - my heart is breaking for you and your family. :smcry:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

:smcry: I'm so terribly sorry. I'll say a prayer for all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS :grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, I am so very sorry for you and your daughter....What a horrible thing to go through. :smcry: :smcry: 

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

How tragic. :smcry: I am so sorry. That is exactly how I lost the dog I had as a child. It's something you never fully get over. :smcry: 

Please know that your daughter will be in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Paula, that is so awful. I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your daughter's loss. :grouphug: Please let her know we're all thinking about her.

Rita


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your daughter's loss. :grouphug:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

That is so heartbreaking. Tell your daughter there is a whole group of people here thinking and praying for her and wishing she'll feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats sooo awful.  RIP little baby.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about this horrible incident. :bysmilie: RIP poor baby, you were greatly loved and will be forever missed. I hope Sassy welcome you to the RB and you are running happily and pain free with all your new doggy friends.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry. :smcry: 
Things like this are so terribly sad. Hugs to your daughter.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Paula, I am so very, very sorry . . . :smcry:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Paula I am so very sorry for your loss, Veronica and your family are in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

that is terrible paula! my heart is breaking for your family. hang in there...i hope things get better for u soon! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Paula, this is just so sad and so tragic. You and Veronica are in my prayers. Go with God little Spike. Have fun playing with Muffy until the time has come for you and your family to be reunited once again. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We do the best we can to protect our little ones, but it doesn't always work the way it should. I'm so sorry to hear about this tragedy. Know that you and your daughter will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's so sad, I'm very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

rayer: I'm so sorry-and I know as Spikes's grandma, your pain is double-because you feel so bad for Spikey and for your daughter's pain! Sue


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this news :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how horrible! I'm so sorry to hear that. I will keep them both in my thoughts today


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Paula,

I am so sorry, I will keep you and your daughter in my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...I can't believe.  I'm so sorry for you and your daughter's loss. :smcry: I will keep all of you in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Maltimama (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry - can't even imagine that happening! :smcry:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What sad news. I am so very sorry for your family and hope that the pain of this loss passes swiftly. rayer: 

How awful of a thing to happen to both Spike and your daughter. I know this is a pain she may carry in her heart for a LONG time and feel so sad for her and you.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, Veronica feels so guilty she feels like she let little Spike out and she wasn't there all the time to watch him. I know it will take her time to grieve, Spike was a cute little fluffball :wub: my guess is he weighed around 9lbs, my heart breaks for her cuz I live so far from her and can't be there. I will be in Seattle on the 1st so I can spend time with her. I will show her this thread and all your love for her. HUGS TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to read this tragic news. Please let your daughter know that she and her family, along with you and all those who knew Spike, will be in our thoughts and prayers. Also, let your daughter know that accidents happen regardless of how cautious, careful you are with these little ones. They can simply be very adventurous little bugs that will find a way to get out of our protection areas for them. It isn't her fault, and the sooner she realizes that the better. Grieving is something that unfortunately she must endure, but don't add to it by taking blame for something that simply isn't her fault.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I have been there and still think about it today. I am sorry for your loss. SM Hugs to your daughter..

Peace and Love,



[attachment=39560:042.gif]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't had much time lately so I'm just now getting to this post. I'm so sorry about your daughters little guy. I can only imagine how hard that must have been on her and how sad and concerned you are for her. I hope she feels better soon and I'm sure seeing you will help. Have a safe trip and hugs to your daughter.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My heart goes out to all of you. I'm so deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your daughter's loss. I can only imagine what she must be going thru. :grouphug: Jill


----------

